# Xorg loading problems



## yoshisakan (Aug 21, 2010)

So I installed X from the ports library. I ran Xorg -configure and checked out my config file. I added a screen resolution because the defaults were 0 0. I have an Asus UL50VT. This laptop has the nVidia Cuda driver. The probe detects my system as having two video devices and cant determine which is the default. Other than that, it won't find my mouse or keyboard.


Then I get this

```
(EE) Module fbdevhw does not have a fbdevhwModuleData
```
I can get some log files if need be, at the forums request further information will be provided in a swift manner.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## yoshisakan (Aug 21, 2010)

Ok I a VertRefresh and HorizSync for my laptop screen and when I ran `Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro`, I get a screen with an X as a cursor.


----------



## yoshisakan (Aug 21, 2010)

startX fails and here is whats going on:


```
(!!)More than one possible primary device found
Primary device is not PCI
(==)Using default built-in configuration
Then it loads the vesa drivers
(==)No monitor specified for screen
Using a default monitor configuration

(WW)Falling back to old probe method for vesa
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev
(EE)LoadModule: Module fbdevhs does not have a fbdevhwModuleData data object
(EE)Failed to load module "fbdevhw" (invalid module, 0)
(EE)No devices detected

Fatal server error:
no screens found
```
Why do I get that error with startx -config xorg.conf.new ; but I can run Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro and get the drivers to load properly?


----------



## yoshisakan (Aug 21, 2010)

Woot, got it working.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 21, 2010)

yoshisakan said:
			
		

> Woot, got it working.



Please post your xorg.conf so the next person with that system can find it, or add an entry to http://laptop.bsdgroup.de/freebsd/index.html.  Thanks!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 21, 2010)

yoshisakan, start formatting your posts correctly.


----------

